# PKW-Innenraumhalter - für Sicherheit und schnellen Start



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ähnliche Teile wie die Gurtlösungen habe ich mir immer wieder bei aliexpress angesehen, gibt es in verschiedenen Längen. 

Ich konnte mich bisher nicht durchringen versuchsweise mal einen Satz zu bestellen.  

Interessantes Thema, bin gespannt welche Erfahrungen dazu hier zusammen kommen, vielleicht komm ich ja mal in die puschen, kosten ja nicht viel .


----------



## trawar (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr spontan für meine 2 geteilten Ruten bis ca. 1,1m Transportmaß was für meinen Kofferraum gebaut.
Wird jetzt im Winter noch optimiert.


----------



## Fruehling (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich mache später mal Fotos meiner Berlingo-Lösung, die ich nicht mehr missen mag.


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Oktober 2019)

Schlagen bzw. wippen die Ruten in den Gurten wirklich nicht durch?


----------



## trawar (30. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich mache später mal Fotos meiner Berlingo-Lösung, die ich nicht mehr missen mag.



Das wäre nicht schlecht, fahre auch mit dem Berlingo wenn ich mit dem Belly unterwegs bin.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. Oktober 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr spontan für meine 2 geteilten Ruten bis ca. 1,1m Transportmaß was für meinen Kofferraum gebaut.
> Wird jetzt im Winter noch optimiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 332048
> Anhang anzeigen 332049


Wow, diese Variante habe ich noch nie gesehen. Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt 



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Schlagen bzw. wippen die Ruten in den Gurten wirklich nicht durch?


Ich habe bisher keine Problem gehabt. Am Anfang nutzte ich Systeme für die Kopfstützen. Da ich aber meist die Rückbank umlege, gehen sie jetzt unterm Himmel auf Tour.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,gelesen zu haben gla

bei meinen älteren Autos hatte ich einen Außenhalter, welchen ich allerdings nur in Österreich und Slowenien verwendet habe, da ich bei uns nicht so die Notwendigkeit dazu sah und ich auch Probleme bei der Strassenverkehrsordnung vermutete.
Bei meinem jetzigen Auto bekommen ich problemlos eine aufgepflanzte 2,55 Meter (8 1/2 Fuß) rein, wenn ich das Mittelteil der Rückenlehne des Rücksitzes nach vorne klappe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## heinrich (30. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling, Ja bitte. Berlingo rules!!

LG


----------



## Frieder (1. November 2019)

Super Idee, die Ruten fertig montiert geschützt zu transportieren.
Doch der Halter von der Firma RodMounts ist aber gewaltig teuer. (249,-€)
Die billigere Alternative dazu scheint mir der Smith Creek Rod Rack-Rutenhalter zu sein.
Mit 139,- € eindeutig preisgünstiger .... aber immer noch zu teuer.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (2. November 2019)

Ja, die Spanne ist schon deutlich. Aber so kann jeder das passende Modell wählen


----------



## Fruehling (3. November 2019)

Und hier für die Berlingo-Fans - ging leider nicht eher... 

Dachlatte auf Maß sägen und per Winkel an die vorhandenen Aufnahmen an den hinteren Fenstern schrauben.

Rohrisolationsschaumstoff (oder wie immer das Zeug heißt) aus dem Baumarkt mit einem Brotmesser ablängen und abwechselnd über die Dachlatte stülpen.

Die dicken Schaumstoffwülste wieder entfernen, von Kunststoffkleiderbügeln die Oberteile abkneifen und mit stabilen Kabelbindern an der Dachlatte befestigen. Ergibt eine optimale Auflage für montierte Ruten inkl. Ködern, die nicht nur stabil, sondern auch drehbar ist. Hat den Vorteil, daß die Einfädelei über die Dachlatte am Wasser entfällt.

Über die vordere "Hutablage" ebenfalls passende, dicke Schaumstoffwülste klemmen, die mit Kerben versehen den Rutenspitzenteilen Auflage und Halt geben.

Das Ergebnis ist super praktikabel bei Materialkosten von unter 10 Euro und einer Bauzeit von ner geschätzten halben Stunde.


----------



## Frieder (20. November 2019)

Bin dann mal auf die Suche nach einer günstigeren Variante fündig geworden.
Saugnäpfe und eine Kleiderstange waren schnell gefunden und bestellt.






Allerdings für die vordere Befestigung der Ruten war ich mir noch nicht so schlüssig.
Also nochmal nachgeschaut und bestellt. (Allerdings nur einen Gurt)






Jetzt fehlen nur noch für die Kleiderstange ein paar Reling-Rutenhalter.





Dann dürfte einem unbeschadetem Rutentransport nichts mehr im Wege stehen.



Preislich liege ich hier bei etwa 45,-€
Ist doch ein Schnäppchen ...oder ?

Beste Grüße
Frieder


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. November 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und hier für die Berlingo-Fans - ging leider nicht eher...
> 
> Dachlatte auf Maß sägen und per Winkel an die vorhandenen Aufnahmen an den hinteren Fenstern schrauben.
> 
> ...



Perfekt! Da geht das geliebte Tackle doch sicher auf Tour


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. November 2019)

Frieder schrieb:


> Bin dann mal auf die Suche nach einer günstigeren Variante fündig geworden.
> Saugnäpfe und eine Kleiderstange waren schnell gefunden und bestellt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333101
> ...



Auch das sieht nach einem guten Plan aus. Berichte später mal bitte, ob alles geklappt hat


----------



## Frieder (11. Dezember 2019)

Sooooo, nachdem ich nun alle Komponenten zu Hause habe, ist mir ein Probeaufbau in meinem PKW soweit ganz gut gelungen.
Kleine Verbesserungen werde ich da wohl noch vornehmen müssen. Aber im Großen und Ganzen .... bin ich zufrieden.
Auf jeden Fall halten die Ruten (auch während der Fahrt) ihre Positon und stören auch nicht,
egal ob ich die vordere Befestigung an den Haltegriffen der vorderen Sitzreihe oder an der hinteren Sitzreihe befestigt habe.
Die Ruten sollten fertig montiert nicht länger wie 2,20 m sein, können aber auch als zerteilte Ruten am Dachhimmel befestigt werden.
Ich denke mal, daß dies bei einem normalen PKW keine Anwendung finden wird, weil da die Kopffreiheit sehr eingeschränkt ist.
Ich fahre einen Kodiaq, da hat man genügend Kopffreiheit.










Saugnapf und Kleiderstange





Befestigung an den vorderen Haltegriffen





Befestigung an den hinteren Haltegriffen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2019)

Tippitoppi!  Das sieht super stabil aus. Was möchtest Du noch verbessern?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2019)

Das sieht doch richtig Top aus. Frieder


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. Dezember 2019)

Echt ein klasse Teil, Frieder


----------



## Frieder (11. Dezember 2019)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Tippitoppi!  Das sieht super stabil aus. Was möchtest Du noch verbessern?


So genau kann ich das jetzt noch nicht sagen. Ich denke mal, die Relingrutenhalter an der hinteren Stange irgendwie ersetzen
und vorne an dem Gurt, den Abstand etwas verringern.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2019)

Hinten vielleicht Klemmen? Wobei die Relinghalter die Rute doch richtig festhalten.


----------

